# Official NXT Discussion Thread 9/7



## Derek

Meet the season three NXT Rookie Divas and find out which WWE Pros they're paired with! WWE Pro Vickie Guerrero shockingly fired former NXT Rookie Diva Aloisia. Watch the season three premiere Tuesday to meet the sixth competitor!

Discuss.​


----------



## morris3333

my Predictions for nxt tonight.

pie eating competitions.

A.J. vs Naomi.

Maxine vs Aksana.


----------



## adri17

Bikini contest with AJ winning or GTFO. Hopefully Aloisia appears and beat the fuck out of Vickie.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I suspect this topic'll get around five pages.
Either way, I'm watching just to see what its like, and to see if the Alosia thing is a work or not.

Hoping Vickie's rookie is Death Ray, highly unlikely. Kong or Melissa will suffice also. Mostly Melissa, to watch Scamp have a mark out heart attack.


----------



## ADR LaVey

I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to tonight's show. I have a feeling that nobody is going to replace Aloisa. They probably realized that six divas was going too many for the time frame that they wanted to finish season in. I'm hoping that A.J. wrestles tonight.


----------



## PoisonMouse

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to tonight's show. I have a feeling that nobody is going to replace Aloisa. They probably realized that six divas was going too many for the time frame that they wanted to finish season in. I'm hoping that A.J. wrestles tonight.


Vickie's "reporting" on WWE.com that she's going to announce her new rookie on the first episode of season 3 of NXT. Unless you're suggesting she has no rookie at all...

Or, Vickie herself is the rookie... thats something WWE'd probably do.


----------



## ADR LaVey

PoisonMouse said:


> Vickie's "reporting" on WWE.com that she's going to announce her new rookie on the first episode of season 3 of NXT. Unless you're suggesting she has no rookie at all...
> 
> Or, Vickie herself is the rookie... thats something WWE'd probably do.


Oh ok. That was just speculation on my part, I didn't realize there was something on wwe.com about it.

That could be interesting; Vickie the rookie and Ziggler the pro, but I'd rather not see that although I hope Zigger makes some kind of an appearance.


----------



## Klebold

RIP NXT. Feb-Aug 2010.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

Oh really.

Stop overreacting.


----------



## Prospekt's March

I wonder who Vickie's rookie is gonna be, i really hope wwe won't fuck this up and make her reveal herself as rookie, i will seriously stop watching NXT 3 if it happens. But anyway, i'm really looking forward to seeing this show, hopefully it will turn out well.


----------



## Magsimus

The long awaited return of Primo to WWE TV, might just youtube the segments he's in since NXT doesn't air until Thursday.


----------



## just1988

I'm actually really looking forward to NXT tonight. It'll be really interesting to see how they do it and if they can put on a decent show and make 90% of the IWC eat their words (which of curse they wont, they'll just claim it was crap).


----------



## BambiKiller

I always enjoy Divas, and I enjoy NXT... Of course when I mean I enjoy the divas, I like the ones that can wrestle... Some of the diva rookies can wrestle so it won't be all bad.

Aksana is obviously there for comedy purposes, and this is really just a two horse race between AJ and Naomi.


----------



## adri17

Knowing WWE, Vickie's rookie will be Chava Guerrera.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*This oughat be a very fun show  totally looking forward to tonight. Go Team AJ!

I am thinking that Vickie is going to bring in Chavo dressed in drag and then he will get stompted to death by Aloisa.

I would do freakin jumping jacks cartwheels if it was Kong, Del Ray, or Melissa though. That would make this the best season thus far for sure.*


----------



## yoseftigger

I'm glad we switched up after NXT 2 season finale's botches.

I wonder if I get more laughs tonight then yesterday.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Is this season live?


----------



## just1988

ChrisisAwesome said:


> Is this season live?


I think it's filmed an hour prior to it being aired.


----------



## eyelovetree

I'm curious to see how things go tonight... And like a lot of people have already mentioned I'm going for AJ, although I do like Naomi too.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

adri17 said:


> Knowing WWE, Vickie's rookie will be Chava Guerrera.



We can only hope!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I just hope Primo doesn't call himself Rico Suave again


----------



## ADR LaVey

eyelovetree said:


> I'm curious to see how things go tonight... And like a lot of people have already mentioned I'm going for AJ, although I do like Naomi too.


Same. I'm hoping that both are wrestling tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Here we go!!!


----------



## PikachuMan

I <3 the opening video

such pretty girls!


----------



## ODRiley

against my better judgment im watching. But only for Golddust and AJ Lee.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm only here for Goldust.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

What the fuck? That bitch Jammie is jacked!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bellas are so fake lol... beautiful but.. they shoudln't get the mic.*


----------



## Vårmakos

LOL Primo has a theme?


----------



## tjstaff

So if a divas match is a piss break, is NXT a shit break?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Ok maybe AJ too.


----------



## selfmademob

Alicia's rookie is "undefined"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Maxine is very "Defined" unlike Alicia the Undefined champion.*


----------



## KingGame

LMAO Goldust! yes!!!

Goldust's rookie looks like a new interviewer.. and i won't mind


----------



## KnowYourRole

Anyone find it ironic that Eve wanted to have a Divas NXT yet she is no where to be found for NXT Season 3?


----------



## PikachuMan

damn, aksana with the best entrace ive ever seen


----------



## JoseBxNYC

excuse me!!!


----------



## The Ice King

Cole apparently loves him some Vicki.


----------



## Stormbringer

Vickie fired her, and Cole is now riding Vickie's clit?


----------



## Nabz™

ROFL gotta love "Excuse ME"

man when ever goldust says Aksana that special way I feel like im in Mortal Kombat lmao


----------



## DaGhost

wait what? where is the Huge bitch????
ME want amazon woman!


----------



## PikachuMan

i donno what is it about Katilyn, but i like her


----------



## ODRiley

ok im here for Goldust, Aj Lee.... and Kaitlin


----------



## Amber B

I still can't believe Primo, twins and KK are pros....


----------



## KnowYourRole

Kaitlin is cute.


----------



## Notorious

Kaitlyn has a nice rack and is from Houston. WIN!!


----------



## Nabz™

Fuck, Kaitlyn is a sexy beast rawr.


----------



## KingGame

DX-Superkick said:


> Vickie fired her, and Cole is now riding Vickie's clit?


Ugh Cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Wow...Kaitlyn...

Goldwho?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Fatass on Vickie's replacement. =)


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Who the hell is Kaitlin? I'd definitely smash.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Kaitlyn ate the Girl Next Door...


----------



## Amber B

They definitely have a subscription to Fredrick's of Hollywood catalog.
I don't get the cheap clothes.


----------



## Stormbringer

Kaitlin is thick! Porno thick!!!


----------



## PikachuMan

your the girl that took $300 from me at the strip club

edit: omfg vickie is awesome


----------



## KH Diplomats

I'm voting for her


----------



## TNAwesomeness

so thats the bitch that blew up my mailbox


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Matt Striker's smitten???

Does this mean he's gonna send her pictures of his junk like he got caught doing eariler?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Kaitlyn...just say make it a win and shut up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Caitlyn is fucking hot. Her gimmick seems sort of like Riley's though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uh.. she can give me more than a wedgie...*


----------



## Nabz™

Oh not vedgies Kaitlyn but boners


----------



## eyelovetree

The Striker said:


> Kaitlyn...just say make it a win and shut up.


:lmao


----------



## tjstaff

LOL look at Goldie in the back!!


----------



## Amber B

Double Double E!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

DOUBLE DOUBLE E MAKES ITS RETURN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxfan93

PikachuMan said:


> your the girl that took $300 from me at the strip club


:lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well, Katlin's got no mic skills...


And Aksana... Sounds like an awesome call girl...


----------



## Fire at Heart

They all seems so fake with the smiling!! lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN

double double e

aksana's accent is absolutely hilarious


----------



## Stormbringer

Aksana, Maryse, with no grasp of the English language?


----------



## LethalWeapon000

What the fuck is this bitch talking about?


----------



## The Ice King

The Striker said:


> Kaitlyn...just say make it a win and shut up.


I think they're all going to have to do that.


----------



## Thrawn3d

Goldusts reaction to this promo is fucking glorious.


----------



## Joel

Haha at Goldust getting excited back there


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

I just turned it on. I see Aksana blathering... fuck this. Fuck NXT. This is horseshit. Later.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*You will never forget the name............AKSANA!*


----------



## KnowYourRole

Kaitlin is Ricki Vaughn in FCW, I just looked on their roster page she was the only FCW diva not in NXT until now.


----------



## Omega_VIK

This show doesn't look too good so far...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

TNAwesomeness said:


> so thats the bitch that blew up my mailbox


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT?!


----------



## Amber B

At least she can fucking talk.


----------



## Fire at Heart

After a while once everyone gets over the fact their hot, the ratings will just bomb and get worse every week


----------



## The Ice King

This crowd seems pissed that they have to watch this.


----------



## Stormbringer

She gets a what chant, does that mean she is over?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

They are better than the Season 2 Rookies on the mic :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN

yeah!!!!!

AJ F*CKING LEE


----------



## Amber B

Here's your new Mickie.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

this chick wants world peace...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*AJ, alright now theres my woman.

Cole seems to dislke her?*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

AJ is so adorable.

Cole is a fucking riot :lmao


----------



## Thrawn3d

Jamie scares me.


----------



## Fire at Heart

Now now their all better then micheal mcbunny on the mic.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT'S UP WITH HER ARMS?


----------



## PikachuMan

damn, she is built


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Can you put Caitlyn back on camera please?


----------



## fiftyonepercent

JoseBxNYC said:


> They are better than the Season 2 Rookies on the mic :lmao :lmao :lmao


so true, and how sad is that...


----------



## Joel

Jamie still sounds like she's announcing :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Yuck, are they eliminating somebody tonight? Preferably Jamie.


----------



## DaGhost

The Striker said:


> Kaitlyn...just say make it a win and shut up.


the most epic quote of the year. /board


----------



## why

michael cole is making me cry!


----------



## ODRiley

you guys are so right. they ARE better on the mic than any of last seasons rookies.


----------



## Fire at Heart

She's got attitude best on the mic !


----------



## Ditcka

Naomi = Jaqueline 2.0


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Naomi is apparently the best on the mic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Naomi started off really bad but it got better towards the end*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I'm waiting for someone to make an "In Soviet Russia" joke about Aksana.


----------



## SpeedStick

Is this NAOMI hometown?


----------



## fiftyonepercent

damn her and her ass are future tag team champs!!


----------



## tjstaff

Goldust is pro


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Naomi vs. John Morrison at Wrestlemania 27. Book it Vince.


----------



## Notorious

Just found A.J. used to date Jay Lethal.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Serpent01

that was horrible. only like two of them were at least decent.


----------



## The Ice King

Season Premiere????
When did they start having Seasons??
That sounds so weird.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Naomi did nice on the mic.


----------



## Y2Joe

Two things:

1. Vickie's replacement ... I approve. 

2. I love AJ! She has something.


----------



## HollyWood

AJ Lee is a cutie


----------



## Amber B

The chick with the suspenders is a pretty version of Melina...

I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

notorious_187 said:


> Just found A.J. used to date Jay Lethal.
> 
> Lucky bastard.


She still does!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

This looks like it's gonna be so fucking atrocious it'll be comedy gold.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I still say Vicki should have brought in Titus O'Neil in a skirt, but Kaitlyn works too...


----------



## Nuski

Hot damn, Kaitlyn needs to be on camera the whole NXT season 3.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Aj and Naomi are by far the best in this competition. 

AJ is really good in the ring, and naomi's also good in the ring.

The others are just there, but kaitlyn is beyond hot


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

so wats the challenge gonna be? who makes the best sandwich?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Extreme Angel said:


> *AJ, alright now theres my woman.
> 
> Cole seems to dislke her?*


Cole doesn't like any one who is good in the ring and has been on the independent scene.


----------



## ZackDanielson

Isn't it kinda sad WWE Signed Jamie and Aksana after just seeing their modeling pictures. Whatever happened to WWE wanted "skilled" women wrestlers?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Ironing contest.


----------



## HollyWood

Amber B said:


> The chick with the suspenders is a pretty version of Melina...
> 
> I didn't know that was possible.


Yea she kinda look like Melina. But Melina is hotter.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> so wats the challenge gonna be? who makes the best sandwich?


Who looks hottest in a one piece bikini?


----------



## tjstaff

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> so wats the challenge gonna be? who makes the best sandwich?


(A) Thanks for making me crack up!
(B) The challenge will probably be who can suck up to the Guest Star the best.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Dance Off fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dance challenge lol


----------



## gilgamesh

Wait, in four weeks time? So, it'll remain on Syfy? Stupid dirtsheets proven wrong once again, it seems.


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao A dance contest. Of course. Only thing that would make this better is a pole.


----------



## Notorious

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> She still does!


Oh wow.

Well it isn't the first time a WWE employee was dating a TNA one. Greg Helms did (Velvet Sky) and he had the longest Cruiserweight title reign of all-time while he was dating her. So who knows?

But I already think either A.J. or Naomi is gonna win it.


----------



## tbp_tc12

:lmao really?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Dance contest?

Muthafuckers...


----------



## Amber B

A dance contest....?


----------



## PikachuMan

this should actually be too bad. some of them are professional dancers


----------



## tjstaff

YESSSSSSS


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh god cole's wife is not going to like this


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cole :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

WTF is Cole wearing!? :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn WWE actually did a 180 on getting rid of the giant woman Aloisia. This Caitlin girl is one of the hottest woman I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel

Get in there Cole!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

WHAT THE FUCK COLE :lmao


----------



## Thrawn3d

Oh man, this should be both awful and amazing at the same time.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

We better get a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## gilgamesh

What in holy fuck is this.


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao I don't even know.......


----------



## The Ice King

This is going to just be straight "comedy" all the time.
They aren't going to take it seriously at all.


----------



## tbp_tc12

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Vintage Cole??


----------



## Vårmakos

Cole is GOD.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LMAO @ Cole's leg warmers!!!


----------



## Amber B

I'm officially a Cole Miner :lmao


----------



## 5hadow

Oh fuck. LOL


----------



## Notorious

Naomi has a huge ass.

:lmao @ Cole


----------



## Stormbringer

Can't watch...


----------



## [email protected]

DAT ASS!


----------



## Nabz™

ROFL WHAT THE FUCK MICHAEL


----------



## DaGhost

COLE FTEW 

This season will be the best of the 3 clearly


----------



## Y2Joe

I am literally laughing so hard I'm crying right now.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*So, then anyone call NXT's death yet ?*


----------



## gilgamesh

The fuck, this is totally not erotic (lol).


----------



## Omega_VIK

Cole is dancing like that because his ass is sore from Miz fucking him.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Looks like Jamie wants to finger Cole.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

I assume NXT is PG and not pole dancing PG13


----------



## ODRiley

Jamie has so many muscles she can barely move.


----------



## gladdyontherise

LOL at Striker making fun of Cole


----------



## Ditcka

I want to live atop Naomi's ass


----------



## Nuski

White man shuffle, FTW.


----------



## Amber B

NXT Season 3- "We just don't give a fuck anymore."


----------



## tjstaff

i cant wait for josh matthews...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

CHIMMY!!!!!


----------



## Joel

Tony fucking Chimmel!


----------



## FITZ

This girl wins, Tony carried her though.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

AJ Lee wins


----------



## TNAwesomeness

she better watch the tie


----------



## Notorious

Alright Tony, Jay Lethal's gonna get you.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uhh... we ARE watching Rock of Love, right?*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AJ looks miles better than anyone in the ring.


----------



## KingCrash

This is the most awkward tv I've seen in a long time.


----------



## gilgamesh

Nice troll, Vince. Nice troll indeed.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

AJ is so fucking sexy....god she's got a great ass. Cole is so fucking gay.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

OK, I'm officially in love with AJ!


----------



## tjstaff

my neighbors probably think im watching porn...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Tony Chimmel is the new Vince McMahon.


----------



## Nabz™

Tony Chimel with that hat looks like Joe from Mafia 2 rofl.


----------



## Tempest

I couldn't watch anymore. When I saw the women weren't even dressed to wrestle. I knew this was going to be shit :no:


----------



## Stormbringer

Maxine looks like Melina only with less make up, and an adult body.


----------



## KnowYourRole

This is definitely not PG.


----------



## Andy Awesome

Amber B said:


> NXT Season 3- "We just don't give a fuck anymore."



I think this is my new signature !


----------



## Y2Joe

PG ALERT! Linda turn off the TV!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

watch the tie maxine

we wish maxine the best of luck in her future endeavors


----------



## FITZ

This is Josh Matthew's moment to shine!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Amber B said:


> NXT Season 3- "We just don't give a fuck anymore."


or...

NXT Season 3 - "We can sell anything to SyFy network in the name of ratings!"


----------



## PikachuMan

josh matthews luckiest man alive tonight


----------



## Ditcka

GO GET EM JOSH!


----------



## gilgamesh

Hahaha, this totally takes the cake.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Josh is doing a hell of a lot better than Cole


----------



## LethalWeapon000

There isn't going to be wrestling on this show, is there?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"How did I know that he was going to be sentimental!!!"


----------



## cindel25

Peek a booo

Goldust and Naomi got great crowd reaction. 

Kaitlyn chick is not cute. 

Wtf is this dance contest?


----------



## iamloco724

totally forgot this train wreck was on what did i miss in 25 min?


----------



## tbp_tc12

:lmao of course


----------



## Cryme Tyme

I don't know if anyone else called it, but calling it now!

Dolph will leave Vickie for Kaitlyn.


----------



## gilgamesh

What in blue fuck Josh.


----------



## Thrawn3d

Holy shit this is fucking brutal.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

I'd LOL if this got higher ratings than TNA Impact.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Cole was fucking hilarious. This is weak as hell, though.


----------



## doctorj89

Just got in only to see white people dancing. What gives?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Matthews has always been better than Cole.*


----------



## Notorious

Ok I swear I saw a girl looking exactly like Caitlyn in the strip club in Downtown Houston.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Your one to talk Cole.

AJ is fucking win


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Josh, do you see that ass? Get on that!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Damn, the hottest girl doesn't even dance with Josh.


----------



## RatedR10

What the fuck... :lmao


----------



## RKO1988

cole has been so awesome ever since he commentated for nxt 1.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*So,.......this is NXT...*


----------



## Joel

Cole owned that segment. No doubt about it.


----------



## PikachuMan

i legit feel bad for jamie


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Kaitlyn...oh dear Lord Kaitlyn...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

im still waitng for the sandwiches...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

:lmao thank god this shit is on


----------



## Omega_VIK

KingCrash said:


> This is the most awkward tv I've seen in a long time.


And just straight embarrassing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I hope there is a match tonight..*


----------



## Nuski

cindel25 said:


> Peek a booo
> 
> Goldust and Naomi got great crowd reaction.
> 
> *Kaitlyn chick is not cute. *
> 
> Wtf is this dance contest?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Fuck it, I want Kaitlin to win!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'd LOL if this got higher ratings than TNA Impact.


where there is WWE programming, there are sheep...


----------



## Nabz™

*These bitches needed to dance with TOO COOL especially Rikishi and do the too cool dance rofl*

lmao at michael cole fan reaction


----------



## Hotdiggity11

"Not as an announcer but a dancer."


LOL! Cole is one of the top heels in the WWE.


----------



## gilgamesh

Josh was practically smitten. The theme music was gold. 

Update: OK, what the hell? I thought AJ was way, way better.


----------



## FITZ

That pissed Cole off! 

And AJ (I think) should have won.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Umm...wait a minute...a match !!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Callisto

Naomi has a HUGE ass.


----------



## Amber B

I feel really embarrassed for them.


----------



## DaGhost

Cole got buried by Striker


----------



## Y2Joe

Fuck Naomi. AJ won that shit.


----------



## KingCrash

"She didn't know the Kid-N-Play steps"

This was actually said. In 2010.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

XD Shut Up Cole!

Thank you Josh


----------



## fiftyonepercent

naomi... imoan


----------



## ODRiley

mmmmmm Kaitlyn and AJ..... hot dorky girls. droooool.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

naomi's ass is massive.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

I bet when AJ was dancing.

Kid: What is she doing mommy?
Mom: That's disgusting!
Guy Next To Her: That, Is How Baby's Are Made.

If you saw Blades of Glory or saw the commercial you'll get this.


----------



## HollyWood

naomi has a bubble butt


----------



## KnowYourRole

Naomi is probably going to win the whole thing.


----------



## Zaiko

which of these hos has already done porn?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

DFUSCMAN said:


> naomi's ass is m*ass*ive.


Yes it is. Yesssssssssssssss it is.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

DFUSCMAN said:


> naomi's ass is massive.


future tag team champs!!


----------



## DaGhost

DFUSCMAN said:


> naomi's ass is massive.


Nice, not massive

She is in a ring full of skinny white girls (with the except of ms thighs and the rooskie)


----------



## RatedRudy

srry but naomi rightfully won, she got the best loudest fan reaction, aj got a snippet of boos, i heard them


----------



## gilgamesh

Amber B said:


> I feel really embarrassed for them.


You mean poor ole Josh Matthews, right? :lmao

Cole is already so low that any degree of embarrassment simply cannot make a difference.


----------



## Fire at Heart

aj was better but naomi got better reaction when striker asked.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think I saw this girl Caitlin on Brazzers or some porn video I watched at some point.


----------



## Joel

Amber B said:


> I feel really embarrassed for them.


Whaaa? They got to dance with MICHAEL COLE! I thought that was every girl's dream?

And maybe some dudes. No home of course :argh:


----------



## Boss P

Naomi's ass. 

Goddamn.


----------



## gilgamesh

RatedRudy said:


> srry but naomi rightfully won, she got the best loudest fan reaction, aj got a snippet of boos, i heard them


Probably because this crowd is possibly the smarkiest and most stupid I've seen in months. It's also literally packed to the rafter with kids, who we all know this is not aimed at (come on).


----------



## Andy Awesome

*WHOA !!?!?!?!?! QUICK CHANGERS !!!*


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Is NXT being sponsored by Fredrick's of Hollywood??!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

As hot as Kaitlyn is, and good God is she hot, AJ looks adorable, cuddly and geniune and therefore gets my vote.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Is it just me or does Maxine look like a dugong?


----------



## Amber B

The fuck Naiomi.
She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Naomi's gear makes her look like an 80's aerobic instructor!


----------



## Boss P

In B4 Naomi outwrestles her pro


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ooo yay! a match.*


----------



## fiftyonepercent

HOLY 1991 WINDSHIELD WIPER NEON !!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Amber B said:


> The fuck Naiomi.
> She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


LOL I'd mark if her entrance music was Can't Nobody Hold Me Down.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Amber B said:


> The fuck Naiomi.
> She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


Actually Flo Rida, close enough.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Amber B said:


> The fuck Naiomi.
> She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


You weren't far off :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN

naomi's been only wrestling for a year and is already good in the ring.


----------



## Nuski

Amber B said:


> The fuck Naiomi.
> She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## PikachuMan

did anyone else see a wardrobe malfunction there


----------



## tjstaff

Naomi threw a better dropkick than any other divas on this show.


----------



## KingCrash

Amber B said:


> The fuck Naiomi.
> She looks like a backup dancer for Mase.


Hey that's better then the tag team of Tina Turner and Alanis Morrisette on the other side.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Not a bad match so far.


----------



## Amber B

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Actually Flo Rida, close enough.


A Mase music video is a WAY better comparison.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

What the hell is going on? Bitch didn't know that the match was over?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

What just happened?


----------



## gladdyontherise

BOTCH! LOL!


----------



## Joel

HOLY BOTCH!


----------



## Vårmakos

That was a huge Alex Riley moment.


----------



## doctorj89

So did they actually explain Aloisa's absence or just pretend she never existed?

And did they just botch an entire match ending?


----------



## Rmx820

wtf is happenig


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Sorry, this isn't an Ironman match LOL.


----------



## tjstaff

I think Vince said "fuck it, you can handle this show Hayes."


----------



## KnowYourRole

Botch!!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d

That was the best finish to a match Ive ever seen....

....EVER!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a fucking botch!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

At least she didn't pin her own partner or anything.


----------



## Y2Joe

NAOMI = FAIL


----------



## KingCrash

Wait, what the fuck happened?

Three months of this, my god.


----------



## Serpent01

First match and already a major botch. not surprising.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fuckin Chimmel.. Where is the Boogeyman when you need him?*


----------



## RatedR10

LOL... WTF was that?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Big botch from everyone.


----------



## Derek

lol at that finish.


----------



## doctorj89

Lmao thank God for Matthews. "Tony Chimmel is asleep!"


----------



## Andy Awesome

*WHAT KIND OF FINISH IS THAT !!?!?!?!? THAT WAS WORST THAN THE PAUL ROMA VS. SHANE DOUGLAS ENDING !!!*


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Striker said:


> At least she didn't pin her own partner or anything.


:lmao


----------



## Prospekt's March

LMAOOOOOOOOOO worst botch ever!!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

why didn't they just edit that part out?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Oh my God... I may have to make another comic... this is too much. 

:lmao


----------



## DaGhost

Alright, so a match botch and an epicly bad promo botch (after cutting a half decent promo).

Awesome...........


----------



## tbp_tc12

:lmao oh this is killing me so far. Cole being awesome and botching the entire end of a match.


----------



## Joel

Capture the flag? Call of Duty style?


----------



## Nuski

Cole said Chimel was asleep. ROFL.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Y2Joe said:


> NAOMI = FAIL


No that is on the Foxy One the dumb broad missed her cue and botched the second time in 2 days.. :lmao

Edit:Capture the Flag :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Can someone tell me how it looked on tv? When was the match over?


----------



## Zaiko

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo

without these threads, this season would blow... with it, awesome.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Such a shame the match was doing fine. :lmao


----------



## M.S.I.I.

There's no way this can go for 3 months.


----------



## Boss P

The Botch Era continues


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Amber B said:


> A Mase music video is a WAY better comparison.


I hope she wasn't forced to wear a shiny suit.


----------



## Prospekt's March

This show is hilariously bad it's killing me, oh gosh.


----------



## llamadux

The commentary is so funny. I'll watch this botchy mess just for Cole and Matthews.


----------



## RatedRudy

TNAwesomeness said:


> why didn't they just edit that part out?


probably because it was just recorded an hour ago or because they freaking lazy ass motherfuckers or both, either way, it was funny to see that so i'am glad they didn't edited it out


----------



## Fire at Heart

is this 3 months god no! i thought 5 weeks?


----------



## ODRiley

i kind of think the ref botched the finish. Alicia clearly disrupted the pin and he still called it 3. Makes more sense that the finish was supposed to be Kelly Kelly and Alicia fighting outside while Naomi hits her finisher on Maxine and wins it. That would explain why Chimmel was confused. 

I blame the ref.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

i was out of the room. wat happened?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Nikita? Didn't that used to be on either before or after Heat?


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Joel said:


> Capture the flag? Call of Duty style?


thats what i was thinking. hopefully after they get shot, they won't respawn


----------



## breaksilence

Cole's on fire tonight, he's single handedly making this entertaining.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

llamadux said:


> The commentary is so funny. I'll watch this botchy mess just for Cole and Matthews.


Amen. I almost turned it off, but it's so bad it's hilarious.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

ODRiley said:


> i kind of think the ref botched the finish. Alicia clearly disrupted the pin and he still called it 3. Makes more sense that the finish was supposed to be Kelly Kelly and Alicia fighting outside while Naomi hits her finisher on Maxine and wins it. That would explain why Chimmel was confused.
> 
> I blame the ref.


Alicia barely touched Naomi before K2 Thez pressed her ass...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Boss P said:


> The Botch Era continues


Then Alex Riley is the poster child of this era.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*I have to say, this NXT season is going to suck.....BIG TIME !!!*


----------



## The Ice King

Big Show is able to punch people to dust.


----------



## Amber B

Punk should have been a pro.
He's probably banged half of them already.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

This is already the best NXT Season ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Capture the FAYG, Run Michael!*


----------



## Twister Of Fate

Naomi is pretty good in the ring. Would like to see some more.


----------



## Joel

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> No that is on the Foxy One the dumb broad missed her cue and botched the second time in 2 days.. :lmao
> 
> Edit:Capture the Flag :lmao


How could Fox break it up when Kelly Kelly is all on her before the two count?


----------



## Rmx820

Are they trying to make them all seem stupid?


----------



## Thrawn3d

Holy shit that was fucking awesome, HAHAHA!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

striker's enjoying himself a bit too much.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Katilyn looks a hellva lot like Velvet Sky doesn't she?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Yeah, this is an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## KingCrash

Capture the flag and a dance contest. I give it a month before they run out of ideas and just end the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

AJ looks like that kind of cool girl you want to be with. She's a cutie.


----------



## Omega_VIK

These challenges have fail all over them.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

and naomi wins again


----------



## Rmx820

I'm not watching this again after this tonight.


----------



## Fire at Heart

naomi way to competative! lol


----------



## Andy Awesome

*WELCOME TO THE NAOMI SHOW !!! GIVING BACK TO THE BLACK MAN !!*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Naomi wins again. She's winning this shit.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

The Black Girl beats the face planting 6 breed...


----------



## DFUSCMAN

jeez the crowd loves her


----------



## RatedR10

Naomi's owning this so far.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

MAKE IT A WIN!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And what do you know... Naomi easily wins...


----------



## Prospekt's March

WTF is this i mean seriously??? Even the kissing contest ain't this bad.


----------



## Derek

I have a feeling that this season will be a guilty pleasure of mine. Its like you're almost gauranteed a botch in every segment.

Maffew is going to have his hands full.


----------



## Notorious

This completely sucks.

I'm only watching for Naomi's ass, AJ's cuteness, Caitlyn's slutiness, Goldust, and to laugh at the botches.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Primooooo

freaky mustache lol


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

JoseBxNYC said:


> AJ looks like that kind of cool girl you want to be with. She's a cutie.


Her and and the chick with the rack is the only reason i'll continue to watch this season,


----------



## HollyWood

AJ :yum:


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

This is the best show since Shotgun Saturday Night.


----------



## Y2Joe

White (wo)men can't jump!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Crash into the barricade FTW!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This is definitely turning into the Naomi show. She's really good.


----------



## Zaiko

they better have some wardrobe malfunctions if they want us to keep watching this shit for what 3 months


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Naomi has stood out the most so far.. I love AJ's FCW work so I hope she gets in a singles match soon.*


----------



## ODRiley

why oh WHY wont WWE let Divas do Playboy anymore!!?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Primo and Cottonwood need a mustache tag team.


----------



## Boss P

Wins have been made tonight.


----------



## DaGhost

I was waiting for make it a win


----------



## Stormbringer

ODRiley said:


> why oh WHY wont WWE let Divas do Playboy anymore!!?


WWE PG!


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Well, it's a gimme. Triple H's creation !*


----------



## ODRiley

so is Kaitlyn anyone? i mean is she known by another name in FCW or whereever shes from?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Maxine has already won for face planting into the barricade....


----------



## wwetrex

Naomi's taking this. We need a better black diva than alicia fox, shes terrible all around.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

I've laughed throuygh 3/4 of this episode almost as much as the first two seasons combined (Genesis Botchfest excluded, of course).


----------



## Zaiko

ODRiley said:


> so is Kaitlyn anyone? i mean is she known by another name in FCW or whereever shes from?



idk but she looks like someone ive seen in porn


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Zaiko said:


> idk but she looks like someone ive seen in porn


From Texas


----------



## Deacon of Demons

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think I saw this girl Caitlin on Brazzers or some porn video I watched at some point.


LMFAO, the reason why I find this is to be absolutely fucking hilarious is due to the fact that my first impressions of Caitliin was that of a girl whose been fucked waay too many times. I remember the first time I saw her picture on the FCW website the first and only thing I could think of was "This bitch looks like a dried out hooker." 

Anyways, here are my first impressions of the Diva rookies so far.

Naomi - The chick bothers me, idk, but there is just something about her that really bothers me already. Her match is goin on right now with Maxine but i'm not really paying attention due to the fact i'm typing this. I did just catch the finish though, way to botch the finish and make things awkward Naomi. She'll be in the final 3.

AJ - I like her, her smallness makes her cute. Obviously she's gonna be the diva Daniel Bryan this season with her being the nerd/loser. I think it's obvious that throughout the season Primo is gonna try to make moves on her to which she'll deny him, which I can see resulting in him eventually convincing the pros to vote her out. I still think shell make the final 3 though.

Maxine - Woof, really should have worn more makeup. She is gonna try to be the bitch of the season, but I think it's already been proven that the fans really aren't going to give two shits about her. She'll probaly be the 2nd or 3rd diva elminated.

Jamie - Hot, but already broing as hell. I'm interested in seeing if she's the slightest bit decent in the ring....she'll probaly be the first one eliminated if Caitlin isn't.

Arksana - Absolutely CANNOT FUCKING STAND HER!!! the only vibe that I a getting from her is that she is trying way WWWAAAAYYY too hard to be the next Maryse. She is nothing more than a real cheap knock off of Marys and holy shit is she annoying to listen to on the mic, atleast Maryse is somewhat entertaining. Be your own character woman stop trying to duplicate someonelses gimmick. She'll be the first or second diva eliminated unless she can REALLY go in the ring

Caitlin - Don't like her, already stated it above, but she looks like a dried out hooker, she really does. Along with AJ, she is gonna be the nerd/dork of the season which will lead to her and Vickie constantly getting into it. She'll probaly go about midway in the comp.


----------



## gilgamesh

ODRiley said:


> so is Kaitlyn anyone? i mean is she known by another name in FCW or whereever shes from?


She was Celeste, and most recently Ricki Vaughn, at FCW.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

This fucking movie...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Nine minutes before the end of the show and they're doing a "Legendary" promo?


----------



## PikachuMan

lmao, cena destroying that kid


----------



## Fire at Heart

This better be the most fucking amazing movie ever! constantly shoved down our throats...


----------



## RatedRudy

who gives a shit if these challenges are retarded and there are a lot of botches, i'am going to watch this season just to laugh my ass off from this crap, i encourage the rookies to do more botches and i encourage the wwe to do more stupid challenges, this is hilarious, keep it up.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

thats what the world needs, another john cena movie


----------



## Zaiko

why do they spend SOOO much time on a movie that isn't even in but like 50 theatres nationwide


----------



## wwetrex

Deacon of Demons said:


> LMFAO, the reason why I find this is to be absolutely fucking hilarious is due to the fact that my first impressions of Caitliin was that of a girl whose been fucked waay too many times. I remember the first time I saw her picture on the FCW website the first and only thing I could think of was "This bitch looks like a dried out hooker."
> 
> Anyways, here are my first impressions of the Diva rookies so far.
> 
> Naomi - The chick bothers me, idk, but there is just something about her that really bothers me already. Her match is goin on right now with Maxine but i'm not really paying attention due to the fact i'm typing this. *I did just catch the finish though, way to botch the finish and make things awkward Naomi.* She'll be in the final 3.
> 
> AJ - I like her, her smallness makes her cute. Obviously she's gonna be the diva Daniel Bryan this season with her being the nerd/loser. I think it's obvious that throughout the season Primo is gonna try to make moves on her to which she'll deny him, which I can see resulting in him eventually convincing the pros to vote her out. I still think shell make the final 3 though.
> 
> Maxine - Woof, really should have worn more makeup. She is gonna try to be the bitch of the season, but I think it's already been proven that the fans really aren't going to give two shits about her. She'll probaly be the 2nd or 3rd diva elminated.
> 
> Jamie - Hot, but already broing as hell. I'm interested in seeing if she's the slightest bit decent in the ring....she'll probaly be the first one eliminated if Caitlin isn't.
> 
> Arksana - Absolutely CANNOT FUCKING STAND HER!!! the only vibe that I a getting from her is that she is trying way WWWAAAAYYY too hard to be the next Maryse. She is nothing more than a real cheap knock off of Marys and holy shit is she annoying to listen to on the mic, atleast Maryse is somewhat entertaining. Be your own character woman stop trying to duplicate someonelses gimmick. She'll be the first or second diva eliminated unless she can REALLY go in the ring
> 
> Caitlin - Don't like her, already stated it above, but she looks like a dried out hooker, she really does. Along with AJ, she is gonna be the nerd/dork of the season which will lead to her and Vickie constantly getting into it. She'll probaly go about midway in the comp.


She didnt botch the finish Chimel didnt call the end of the match


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## doctorj89

Can someone explain why they keep calling it a Six Pack Challenge when there are only five people, and they haven't made mention of adding anyone else?


----------



## Notorious

Zaiko said:


> why do they spend SOOO much time on a movie that isn't even in but like 50 theatres nationwide


It's not even in that much.

On RAW they said 11.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Did Josh just botch Kane's new title and call him the "DEMON'S FAVORITE SON"???


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

Cena: I'm not a wrestler, I just play one on t.v.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

RatedRudy said:


> who gives a shit if these challenges are retarded and there are a lot of botches, i'am going to watch this season just to laugh my ass off from this crap, i encourage the rookies to do more botches and i encourage the wwe to do more stupid challenges, this is hilarious, keep it up.


:agree:yes more please

Edit:Jamie weight lifts go figure?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Thank god Legendary isn't at a theater near me XD


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Ok, so she did steroids because she did not look this rip !*


----------



## Joel

"Before I wanted to become a diva, I wanted to become..." A man?


----------



## fiftyonepercent

a role model with implants.... yeah, OK....


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Female version of Borat ! *


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Goldust & Aksana entrance FTW


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

I think Arkansas is pretty hot.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

Jamie's body looks weird...and gross.


----------



## Prospekt's March

Goldust entrance is just epic.


----------



## Stormbringer

fiftyonepercent said:


> a role model with implants.... yeah, OK....


Trish Stratus?


----------



## Ditcka

Aksana to be the new Marlena??


----------



## Stormbringer

Ditcka said:


> Aksana to be the new Marlena??


Needs more tits!

Anyway, no smoking on WWE tv.


----------



## doctorj89

notorious_187 said:


> It's not even in that much.
> 
> On RAW they said 11.


I think it's 11 markets, not 11 theaters. Looks like one of the five theaters it's at, in Michigan, is the one literally right next to where I work and less than 5 minutes from my house. I may just have to see it.


----------



## SpeedStick

This is going to get good rating, just like the Knockouts do on Impact


----------



## Zaiko

notorious_187 said:


> It's not even in that much.
> 
> On RAW they said 11.


on their site it shows about 50

I mean I understand them wanting to promote their movie.. That's fine, but they're just wasting money away by advertising it to all of us over and over and over.. I live in a city of over 500,000 people and there isn't any here.. or in a ton of other major cities in the US.. just stupid stupid stupid


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Here We Go! AJ!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I think *Arkansas *is pretty hot.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Primo has his own music?


----------



## Vårmakos

Primo's theme > NXT


----------



## doctorj89

Primo has theme music?


----------



## Zaiko

aj is so cute. damn


----------



## Andy Awesome

*So.....umm I guessing we will be seeing Goldust and Primo having matches every night on NXT !*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

So who's this guy?


----------



## Prospekt's March

Alright here we go! AJ ftw!


----------



## Ditcka

Primo has more defined music than Bryan Danielson



*HWWWWHAAA!??*


----------



## doctorj89

I was wondering how long it was going to take Cole to relate a new pro to a coach.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Aksana is already horrible


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

lol @ Primo still having a job.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Worst leg drop ever?

Aksana is terrible.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

so is primo a heel or face? i havent seen him in a LONG time. (i dont watch superstars)


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Aksana botched that leg drop and A.J. Lee wins....


----------



## Stormbringer

Another botched finish!

And yet AJ looked pissed.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

Should have named her AJ Myles?


----------



## Andy Awesome

*This is getting ridiclious !!!*


----------



## Nabz™

man Kaitlyn is sexy, oh man Aj vs. Kaitlyn already :hmm c'mon do it !! from that terrible botch match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

AJ Wins......now go away Vickie


----------



## The XL

Primo won a match!


----------



## Vårmakos

Primo on MIC!


----------



## doctorj89

I don't want to sound like Matt Striker, but did Vicki lose some weight? Or is she wearing clothes that are actually her size?


----------



## KingCrash

They don't even care enough to try and edit. This is going to be a fantastic trainwreck to watch.


----------



## Prospekt's March

Urgh, Aksana is horrible.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

WHYYOURAININGONHERPARADE?!?!?!?


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Stone Cole AJ Lee?


----------



## Andy Awesome

*BOTCH-A-PALOOZA 2010 !!!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LOL @ Vickie making her go out there again!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

pffffffffffffffffftttt lolololo


----------



## Nabz™

That was the worst show I saw haha.


----------



## HollyWood

AJ is a ball of energy


----------



## Derek

I loled at Vickie yelling "sic her!"

I have a feeling this season is going to be quie enjoyable.


----------



## Andy Awesome

The Striker said:


> WHYYOURAININGONHERPARADE?!?!?!?


I also trainned Primo in Promos too !!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well...

Now we know that AJ can't carry a terrible wrestler to a decent match...


----------



## Ditcka

Can't we just have AJ and Naomi win right now and end the rest of the season???


----------



## TheLambOfDeth

Ok, i'm going to have to find something better to do on tuesday nights...this was pretty awful.


----------



## Shivaki

Yall are laughing at the rookies botching? Lets see if Vickie ever gets in a match. The one move that shes done (the frog splash or hog drop) she botched.

It looks like i'll be DVRing the rest of the episodes. Tonights episode wasn't that great.


----------



## Prospekt's March

If this show beats TNA in ratings then i would die laughing for sure.


----------



## Fufflefuff

Two matches, two botched endings. Once by the "pros" and once by the rookies. Not off to a great start in that sense.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Yikes, this is a far cry from Professional Wrestling... Im off to watch Angle/Hardy from No Surrender.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

This show was so bad it was good. :lmao


----------



## The XL

A main event win and mic time......we're entering the Primo era....


----------



## RatedRudy

haha yes another botch, FREAKING AWESOME, everytime there's a botch, don't complain but just say HELL YEAH!. this is entertaining as hell, i love botches especially diva botches, this season should just be known as NXT, The Diva Botch Show!. i'am laughing my ass off from this shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

This show > Michael McGilicutty


----------



## Fire at Heart

It was awful no suprise hardly going to be a wrestling clinic when nearly all of these girls have been in devolepment for months or a year maybe, only aj has had prior wrestling experiance to fcw and naoimi has just picked this up very quickly so theirs the only 2 the others are just their to make up the numbers what a weak competation. I'll give it a miss i dont watch tna cos thats a joke so shouldnt watch this either, this will be cancelled or shortned will not last 3 months.


----------



## Zaiko

Shivaki said:


> Yall are laughing at the rookies botching? Lets see if Vickie ever gets in a match. The one move that shes done (the frog splash or hog drop) she botched


I hope you're not serious.. Vickie isn't supposed to wrestle. She is a heat magnet.. She's drawn more heat than anyone on the roster overall.


----------



## fredcatcheur

A trainwreck, plain and simple. Aside from Naomi, nobody looked even decent, and I won't be able to endure Vickie's voice for three more months. I'm out.


----------



## KingCrash

MovieStarR™;8819391 said:


> Yikes, this is a far cry from Professional Wrestling... Im off to watch Angle/Hardy from No Surrender.


You know what, this was more enjoyable then that KO match Sunday.

Don't know if I'll survive the entire run, but this was so much fun for the wrong reasons.


----------



## KnowYourRole

JoseBxNYC said:


> This show was so bad it was good. :lmao


Like Jersey Shore?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I want Caitlyn for Christmas


----------



## RatedRudy

JoseBxNYC said:


> This show was so bad it was good. :lmao


exactly, i hope its like this every week, i didn't expect anything less or anything more than simply botchtacular diva show, it may get so bad that it outshines season 1 and season 2


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

KnowYourRole said:


> Like Jersey Shore?


No more like WipeOut on ABC good...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The Striker said:


> This show > Michael McGilicutty


They all cut a better promo than him that him that's for sure.


----------



## thegreatone15

I am going to predict right here and right now that whichever diva wins NXT Season 3 Alosia is gonna come out during her celebration and destroy that diva.


----------



## Fufflefuff

I feel bad for Naomi. This would've been the perfect introduction episode/season for her, if she didn't have to rely on Kelly Kelly not to screw up her matches.


----------



## Zaiko

JoseBxNYC said:


> I want Caitlyn for Christmas


you arent the only one man.. damn (Ron simmons)


----------



## Amber B

AJ and Naomi will be on Smackdown after this.
The others will go back to stripping in the back of FIP.


----------



## Repaint

Sounds atrocious. Glad I only read the results and didn't waste the hour. This is supposedly going to last 3 times longer than everyone's original expectations (3 months allegedly versus the 1 that was going around) too? Seems like that TV move to another NBC/Universal network will happen. Sounds like all I can say to those who are really committed to this is enjoy your helping of crap, McMarks. Because to ingest all of Vince's offerings like this as if they were some kind of great feast, you would have to be.


----------



## Stormbringer

JoseBxNYC said:


> I want Caitlyn for Christmas


You'd have to steal her from my house!


----------



## JUSTINIRS

-


----------



## Zaiko

Repaint said:


> Sounds atrocious. Glad I only read the results and didn't waste the hour. This is supposedly going to last 3 times longer than everyone's original expectations (3 months allegedly versus the 1 that was going around) too? Seems like that TV move to another NBC/Universal network will happen. Sounds like all I can say to those who are really committed to this is enjoy your helping of crap, McMarks. Because to ingest all of Vince's offerings like this as if they were some kind of great feast, you would have to be.


You didn't watch it so why are you even here? Go back to your TNA thread.

This show was entertaining.. not good -- entertaining to watch while on the net


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Repaint said:


> Sounds atrocious. Glad I only read the results and didn't waste the hour. This is supposedly going to last 3 times longer than everyone's original expectations (3 months allegedly versus the 1 that was going around) too? Seems like that TV move to another NBC/Universal network will happen. Sounds like all I can say to those who are really committed to this is enjoy your helping of crap, McMarks. Because to ingest all of Vince's offerings like this as if they were some kind of great feast, you would have to be.


Spare us.


----------



## RKO1988

Amber B said:


> Punk should have been a pro.
> He's probably banged half of them already.


You give punk too much credit. 

Besides without his long hair he looks like a midget *******. Don't know too many girls that like that look.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

JoseBxNYC said:


> I want Caitlyn for Christmas


Christmas is coming...


----------



## Fufflefuff

Caitlyn needs to go first. I don't care how bad the Divas are on the whole right now, they don't need someone who's entire interest and "career" in wrestling has been all of two weeks joining the roster.


----------



## SpeedStick

Prospekt's March said:


> If this show beats TNA in ratings then i would die laughing for sure.


TNA Knockouts draw highest rating on impact, this will beat impact


----------



## Amber B

RKO1988 said:


> You give punk too much credit.
> 
> Besides without his long hair he looks like a midget *******. Don't know too many girls that like that look.


He banged broads with short hair while still in the indies and no one understood why he got so much play. Surely him having no hair hasn't stopped him now.


----------



## kobra860

Fire at Heart said:


> This better be the most fucking amazing movie ever! constantly shoved down our throats...


It's such an amazing movie that only a limited number of theaters can contain its awesomeness. lol.


----------



## Repaint

The Striker said:


> Spare us.


No, when Vince doles out the crap everyone's clawing through to find the gold (that's not there) I'm going to sit back, no longer being so gullible to sift through this fecal matter like everyone else. This is just awful. I knew last week, I would not sit front row for this catastrophe and make sure others wouldn't taint themselves from it either. You're just making it easy for an out-of-touch promoter to justify lazy booking and neglecting wrestling for wannabees who, for the most part, can't even spell wrestling.



Zaiko said:


> You didn't watch it so why are you even here? Go back to your TNA thread.
> 
> This show was entertaining.. not good -- entertaining to watch while on the net


Entertaining in that, "they unexpectedly failed and I laughed at their ineptitude" sort of way. TNA is the only thing close to having it's head screwed on right between any promotion this year. But this isn't about them because they're not foolish enough to hire models from the area to be paired with other models on a WRESTLING program to dish out loads of fail. No one else dives head first into such nonsense except guess who? Vince. Not that this is surprising behavior anymore.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Repaint said:


> TNA is the only thing close to having it's head screwed on right between any promotion this year.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Your argument is no longer valid...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

^ I love this car crash, train wreck type of stuff...


----------



## Prospekt's March

I might watch this every week only for lulz, oh and AJ is very lovely, i expected more from Aksana though, she was a bit let down tonight.


----------



## Repaint

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Your argument is no longer valid...


What's that, boy? You find the gold in Vince's poo? Pup, that's just corn. 

To take a famous quote "Those who do not learn from history's mistakes are doomed to repeat them." Vince gave an inch to WCW and they nearly took him to his grave. Vince has been slowly giving TNA the past few years what they would need to evenn get close. Why in the world would I simply continue to follow blindly when Vince isn't giving me or many others a reason to care? What's going on in the former Titan Towers these days is just tragic.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Repaint said:


> What's that, boy? You find the gold in Vince's poo? Pup, that's just corn.
> 
> To take a famous quote "Those who do not learn from history's mistakes are doomed to repeat it." Vince gave an inch to WCW and they nearly took him to his grave. Vince has been slowly giving TNA the past few years what they would need to eevn get close. Why in the world would I simply continue to follow blindly when Vince isn't giving me or many others a reason to care? What's going on in the former Titan Towers these days is just tragic.


It's blantaly obvious that your a TNA mark so GTFO AND STFU!!!


----------



## Repaint

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> It's blantaly obvious that your a TNA mark so GTFO AND STFU!!!


I don't watch TNA actually, they're not on Mondays anymore. But go on and tell me how the Great Vince deserves your worship and will lead you to a great paradise even if it's through inches and even yards of waste to get there. I didn't come here to preach about TNA, but to pretty much say another bombed WWE offering. This is quite terrible and they're prolonging it. How fitting, just last night they were in Washington DC and John Cena, who started getting booed as a babyface maineventer there 5 years ago was still getting that same treatment and has never been changed from that role in all that time. Vince is losing it and will drive the WWE in the ground to discover that. Come argue that with some TNA fanboy tag, go on.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Repaint said:


> I don't watch TNA actually, they're not on Mondays anymore. But go on and tell me how the Great Vince deserves your worship and will lead you to a great paradise even if it's through inches and even yards of waste to get there. I didn't come here to preach about TNA, but to pretty much say another bombed WWE offering. This is quite terrible and they're prolonging it. How fitting, just last night they were in Washington DC and John Cena, who started getting booed as a babyface maineventer there 5 years ago was still getting that same treatment and has never been changed from that role in all that time. Vince is losing it and will drive the WWE in the ground to discover that. Come argue that with some TNA fanboy tag, go on.


Read the comment nimrod I said nothing about Vince. I basically said lighten up if your brain can compute that is another story?


----------



## Repaint

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Read the comment nimrod I said nothing about Vince. I basically said lighten up if your brain can compute that is another story?


Yeah, but this burial of Womens wrestling (and wrestling in general) has his approval all over it or it wouldn't be on the airwaves. You, and others, threw the TNA tagging around.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Repaint said:


> Yeah, but this burial of Womens wrestling (and wrestling in general) has his approval all over it or it wouldn't be on the airwaves. You, and others, threw the TNA tagging around.


Bro your the one who came in here bitching and moaning you said you didn't watch the show so why comment . Next you said your piece and took what others (myself inculded) to left fucking field. Because was good at all but it was hilarious to watch and that is what I enjoyed about it nothing to do with Vince, Cena and whoever else you wanna drag through the mud...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Repaint said:


> I don't watch TNA actually, they're not on Mondays anymore. But go on and tell me how the Great Vince deserves your worship and will lead you to a great paradise even if it's through inches and even yards of waste to get there. I didn't come here to preach about TNA, but to pretty much say another bombed WWE offering. This is quite terrible and they're prolonging it. How fitting, just last night they were in Washington DC and John Cena, who started getting booed as a babyface maineventer there 5 years ago was still getting that same treatment and has never been changed from that role in all that time. Vince is losing it and will drive the WWE in the ground to discover that. Come argue that with some TNA fanboy tag, go on.


It's not just WWE that's in trouble. It's wrestling in general. It's not that interesting anymore. Most people that were passion for the business when to UFC and MMA. (Heyman.) I'm not saying that they can't recover from this but it's plainly obvious that wrestling as a whole is in trouble.


----------



## Repaint

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Bro your the one who came in here bitching and moaning you said you didn't watch the show so why comment . Next you said your piece and took what others (myself inculded) to left fucking field. Because was good at all but it was hilarious to watch and that is what I enjoyed about it nothing to do with Vince, Cena and whoever else you wanna drag through the mud...


Because it was a bold slap to the face of every real fan of the industry and idiots still tuned in. This is galling. You might as well equivocate it to the little witch who threw puppies into a river last week and say she was merely giving swimming lessons that they all failed. All you can do if you're truly a fan is glance here and there through shaded goggles/gasmask to know when the fallout is over with so you can rebuild any trust at all the braintrust up there knows what they're doing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Repaint said:


> Because it was a bold slap to the face of every real fan of the industry and idiots still tuned in. This is galling. You might as well equivocate it to the little witch who threw puppies into a river last week and say she was merely giving swimming lessons that they all failed. All you can do if you're truly a fan is glance here and there through shaded goggles/gasmask to know when the fallout is over with so you can rebuild any trust at all the braintrust up there knows what they're doing.


All right buddy we get it you're not impressed with season 3 and we're all sheep for finding entertainment in this show. Now piss off and go back to the TNA section like a good poster k?


----------



## kiss the stick

i think im in love with naomi


----------



## thisgamewelose

Repaint said:


> What's that, boy? You find the gold in Vince's poo? Pup, that's just corn.
> 
> To take a famous quote "Those who do not learn from history's mistakes are doomed to repeat them."


It's funny that TNA hasn't learned that yet. Perhaps when they do, they might be taken serious.

I'm not sure what you're expecting from NXT, but WWE has never pitched NXT as a solid wrestling show. WWE has never pitched NXT as WWE's finest hour of TV programming. The purpose behind NXT is to watch wrestlers grow into a future WWE wrestler. We get a first look before throwing them on the WWE roster. Why should WWE edit the botches out? These people are competition in a competition to become NXT's winner. They're going to make mistakes. They're going to look ridiculous. If your expectation of NXT3 - ALL DIVAS, meant a real diva's division, and great wrestling, then I'm sorry, but Vince McMahon isn't to blame here....your expectations were set way to high. This wasn't a ppv and it was only an hour. If you didn't like it...stop watching.


----------



## shaunbot

My first thoughts

Naomi - A lot better than what I first thought of her, probably those god awful tights they had her wearing in the photo shoots. Probably the best in ring stuff from the rookies out side of the weird finish in her match.

Kaitlyn - Titties titties titties, I don't really care how good she is in ring. I hope they keep her around though, shes adorable. Her stuff with Vickie is easily the most entertaining thing on NXT one episode in. 

AJ Lee - Came off really really Green, Roxy addressed it earlier but it's worth repeating how green she came off. Still Cute though <.<

Aksana - Probably why AJ looked so green, she was horrible.


----------



## Dalexian

I'm sorry, but this was leagues better than both the other season premiers =P


----------



## Jason93

AJ was so cute about the action figure haha. I don't know why people are saying she was green, the match was short and she did great with what she had.


----------



## Twister Of Fate

I thought the show was awful. It was very awkward and embarrassing. I feel sorry for the people who paid for tickets and had to sit through that before SD. Womens wrestling in WWE is bad enough as it is - and now these rookie Divas get a full hour on Tuesday nights? It just doesn't seem like a good direction to go in, in my opinion. Granted, I am not a fan of the NXT concept to begin with as I don't think that the show really works that well, but all in all I thought that this was a hundred times worse than anything from the first two seasons.

The only thing I was mildly interested in was Naomi. She was decent in the ring.


----------



## Burkarl

Repaint said:


> No, when Vince doles out the crap everyone's clawing through to find the gold (that's not there) I'm going to sit back, no longer being so gullible to sift through this fecal matter like everyone else. This is just awful. I knew last week, I would not sit front row for this catastrophe and make sure others wouldn't taint themselves from it either. You're just making it easy for an out-of-touch promoter to justify lazy booking and neglecting wrestling for wannabees who, for the most part, can't even spell wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining in that, "they unexpectedly failed and I laughed at their ineptitude" sort of way. TNA is the only thing close to having it's head screwed on right between any promotion this year. But this isn't about them because they're not foolish enough to hire models from the area to be paired with other models on a WRESTLING program to dish out loads of fail. No one else dives head first into such nonsense except guess who? Vince. Not that this is surprising behavior anymore.


You really sound like you need a hug

OT. I had no expectations, so i was not disappointed, but it was not that great either. Naomi and Goldust were the highlights for me.


----------



## adri17

It's a funny show if you read this thread while you watch the show. Some moments were hilarious (Cole wearing those things for his legs, the constant botches, etc.). 
Also AJ is sooooo cute, she's the kind of girl I like to date (yeah, in my dreams!). 
Naomi is certainly very good and should win this competition if I'm not biased towards AJ.
Kaitlyn: boobies. That's all I have to say and all I thought when I saw her.
The rest are just fillers.


----------



## Geeee

This show is a trainwreck. I found it pretty hilarious though. The only ones I rate at all are Naomi, A.J. and Kaitlin.


----------



## Sonko

the dance off was hilarious :lmao


----------



## rcc

I actually really enjoyed it. Looks like AJ is Cole's new Bryan/Kaval for the season.

Sure it was botchtastic, but isn't that what NXT has been about for the past 3 seasons? The botches and Cole and Matthews burying half the contestants is what has always made NXT so enjoyable.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

That Maxine girl could be the twin sister of Lyla from the Dexter TV Series.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Sow that was an awful show. The only two divas who are entertaining are AJ Lee and Kaitlyn.


----------



## instantclassic27

I enjoyed this a lot more than I expected. I'm not too bothered with the segments like the dance one, I watch 6 hours of wrestling a week (Raw/Smackdown/TNA) with maybe 3 more with a PPV, who cares if another hour is just mindless fun. Cole and Matthews are just brilliant together, Cole dancing was awesome and I also cracked up when they said that Tony Chimel was asleep


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I think i'm gonna watch NT3 just for the botches. Terrible


----------



## MyDeerHunter

Did people really not find that show entertaining? I thought it was brilliant! I mean, did people really expect high-quality wrestling? If so, you may be setting the bar a little high. Although saying that, I found the matches not too bad either. I'm definitely going to be watching the whole season of this as I was more entertained with it than I have been with Smackdown for the past few months, and even the poorer episodes of Raw. NXT3 is exactly what the company needs, some light entertainment that is *supposed* to be light entertainment, and not pretending otherwise.

(also: I'm supporting Maxine. and Josh Matthews.)


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I loved the show lol as I like to be entertained and I was, though sometimes not for the right reasons lol.

Honestly just accept it as a bit of fun for 1hr on Tuesday nights and stop with the whining.


----------



## Magsimus

Primo with a win and mic time > anything else.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Laughable but enjoyable. Aksana made it a win.


----------



## just1988

I found the show to be quite entertaining from a television show perspective but it was a bit naff in terms of a wrestling show.

I would of preferred it if Aloisia was in it but no point in crying over spilt milk. I think I'm gunna throw my support behind Kaitlyn instead.


----------



## Gin

The ONLY good things about this season are:

1. Goldust finally having something noteworthy to do because he is so damn entertaining
2. Primo finally having something noteworthy to do because he is so smooth in the ring
3. Naomi being better than her pro with just one year of training
4. AJ being so fucking cute, it's not even funny anymore
5. Kaitlyn having quite the awesome boobs

Apart from that, this seasons sucks. I can tell that even after one show. They have so many talented male performers in FCW, why not put them in nXt 3 and let them rock this thing?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Repaint said:


> What's that, *boy*?


That right there?

Quit it. Immediately.


----------



## Dalexian

Gin said:


> The ONLY good things about this season are:
> 
> 1. Goldust finally having something noteworthy to do because he is so damn entertaining
> 2. Primo finally having something noteworthy to do because he is so smooth in the ring
> 3. Naomi being better than her pro with just one year of training
> 4. AJ being so fucking cute, it's not even funny anymore
> 5. Kaitlyn having quite the awesome boobs
> 
> Apart from that, this seasons sucks. I can tell that even after one show. They have so many talented male performers in FCW, why not put them in nXt 3 and let them rock this thing?


So, except for what made the show great, it sucked?

Also, We just got a surreal influx of somewhere around 15 FCW males in the E. let's let them fall into place and get adjusted before we just catapult another 6.


----------



## Goatlord

I liked the show, WWE is going into the trainwreck TNA MNW-era direction as of late, and the Divas NXT is seemingly going to be THE botchfest show. I didn't expect much and had no big interest at first, but I got a few interesting moments out of it, I like my botches, unintentional comedy as long as there's a bit of talent which is obviously there with Naomi (at least it looks like it) and possibly the female answer to AJ Styles if she really is as good as everyone says. The Divas tag team match where they botched the finish made me lol bigtime, aswell as Maxine (think it was her) landing on her face while running.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I really enjoyed it because I can accept it for what it is and that is 1hr of complete entertainment not to offend.

Now if you were going in expecting great women's wrestling then A) you're really stupid and B) You're extremely stupid lol.


----------



## Ja9

Probably the most entertaining hour of WWE programming I've seen all year, apart from the part where Aksana was pulling off moves like a typical WWE Diva i.e. terribly. Couldn't think of a single dull moment actually. It also helped that there was great eye candy on show. 

- Loved the way Goldust announced his Rookie at the beginning. Really creepy.

- The mic work of all the Rookies were generally quite good. Kelly Kelly's voice hurt my ears though. Please keep the mic as far away from her as possible.

- The dance-off was one of the funniest segments I have ever seen. Cole, Chimel and Grisham were all freakin' hilarious! :lmao

- Naomi is freakishly athletic. Seriously. She's can jump and run faster than most of the WWE roster. Forget Shelton Benjamin being one of the most athletic wrestlers, Naomi puts him to shame.

- Vickie Guerrero having a seizure at the end. :lmao

- AJ. I think I'm in love. 8*D


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

only reason to watch nxt is for cole.


----------



## Rop3

This was surprisingly good. I can think of many many worse episodes of NXT, SmackDown or even some RAW. Not sure if they can keep it up though, especially if this lasts 3 months. But I know I'm tuning in next week. Favs so far are Aksana, Kaitlyn and AJ. Don't really care much for the others.


----------



## RKO696

Kaytlin is hot

I might tune in just to watch her haha

besides that, the show is complete garbage


----------



## PowPow

In terms of entertainment, the only reason to watch the show is the interaction between Cole and Matthews. They have so much chemistry it's amazing. Boot King off Raw and replace him with Matthews. We need more of this Michael Cole on Raw too. Striker also has some witty comments.

Naomi has an ass and a half, Caitlin is damn hot too which helps past the rest of the hour of the show.

I seriously hope that Aksana was pretending to speak English that badly. "I want to entertainment you" :lmao wtf. "Double Double E". She's also pretty green from the looks of it.


----------



## iverson19

Wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Close, but not quite as bad. This kind of proves the WWE Divas(Models) system is severely shitty. 

Naomi was awesome, and should breeze this. Very athletic, and seems very natural out there. I'm officially throwing my support behind Kaitlynn though. I'm backing her to be the Michael Tarver of this thing, ie. the unsung hero. She cut the best promo, despite having to do it twice, and gets like a million bonus points for busting out the Elaine little kicks dance.

They needed to hire a indy Diva like Sara Del Rey or Daizee Haize so that michael cole can continue his anti=indy gimmick.


----------



## seabs

*I actually watched the first episode of the new Divas season and truth be told it wasn't awful. If you watch in a light hearted mood and bare in mind that it's not supposed to be a high quality wrestling show but more comic relief from the other 5 hours of wrestling plus PPVs that they do.

AJ is super fucking cute. Mad cute.

Naomi was pushed huge winning a match and the two challenges. Didn't think much of her though. Decent in the ring if that counts for anything.

Caitlyn, the diva that Vickie brought in as the replacement for the massive diva with major clevage was brilliant. Played her character perfectly, had great chemistry with Vickie and has a fucking awesome rack on her.

The others were terrible. Actually the one with Goldust was quite entertaining just for her promo doing the whole foreigner cant speak proper english.

They started off with each one doing a short promo to introduce themselves. Most sounded bad. Caitlyn was first and sounded like a tool. Vickie forcing her to do it agin was great. Seems like a WWE version of Lacey Von Erich. Easily the best character on the show. Then they did this ludacris dance contest that was a comedy fest. Cole, Chimel and Matthews all came up and danced with two of the divas each. Cole came from the announce table with red stockings on and white ballet shoes. Cole was awesome. Chimel was amazing. Matthews was fun. Cole and Josh are an absolute blast on commentary for NXT. Cole just rips everyone apart which is actually the best thing going in WWE atm. I've gotta find a gif of Cole for ya. The divas looked shit dancing, probably because they stood their and swayed cause they all had tight, short dresses on.

Naomi and Kelly had a match against Alicia and whoever her rookie is. Finish was sooooo arkward with the ref stopping the match but the rookies carrying on and going for the pin finish. I think Kelly and Alicia fucked up, rather than the rookies.

Then they had another challenge which was some flag race which Naomi won yet again. One of them got face planted while running through the crowd which was funny.

Main event was less than 5 minutes lol. The foreign one kinda botched the finish for AJ almost but they recovered really well from it and manage to sorta cover it up to the naked eye. AJ looked good but apparently the other diva is a model not a wrestler. Says it all. She looks like a eastern european Roxy Mitchell. After match Vickie had her diva try and attack AJ to steal her spotlight. Really fun stuff with Vickie and Caitlyn. Caitlyn got the anxious bimbo diva role over perfectly along with Vickie as her pro. Awesome chemistry.

So the show was fun to watch with some nice eye candy and your weekly Cole/Matthews awesomeness. Dont take it seriously and you'll enjoy it.*


----------



## kiss the stick

Gotta love the boos at this part


----------

